
Neuroscientists create interactive model of word-to-brain-region mapping - pauldelany
http://gallantlab.org/huth2016/
======
DanielleMolloy
To anybody who is only in for the visualization: This study may show that word
embeddings (like word2vec) are a fundamental feature of the representation of
semantics in the human brain.

